

Form data to js object to json - jQuery plugin - mazondo
https://github.com/mazondo/formalizedata

======
mazondo
This should exist already, and probably does, but I couldn't find it. It's
become my favorite plugin ever, would love some feedback!

------
matryer
I need this

